# Be careful!



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/31/us/fatal-cattle-goring-on-farm/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A good reminder. I finally got a chance to use my new catch pen today. Worked well. Basically a 24x30 pen.

Using some panels inside once I had them inside it went much better than anticipated. Glad that isn't my bull. Mine is like a big teddy bear. But with big horns-I don't make a habit out of trusting him. Four wheeler handy with an escape route in the pasture.

I am about ready to sell or grind him and buy a black bull with no horns. Will have to see how my cattle sell tomorrow. 3 belties 18-24 mo, 2 yearling highland steers, and half highland 18 20 mo heifer (dad was black she is dark brown and polled).


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck moose!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Only ever had Angus, so never dealt with horns! I learned early on to NEVER turn my back on the males, even as yearlings!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Really curios to see how my highlands sell. Hoping not to get beat up too much. Put a CL ad had a few responses sound like they want them no follow up. I know they are going to kick me on price. They aren't angus. Question is where? Will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Sad to read about the man losing his life.

I hope your calves do well Moose. Hopefully someone who has tasted one will know their value and pay up.

I have been charged twice the last two weeks. Once by a momma cow who had hidden her calf. One of my dogs had followed me into the thicket. I believe the dog is what set her off but it was also the dog who saved my bacon.

The second time I was helping a friend get a heifer to accept her calf. Saw it coming and was able to keep my feet. Never want to experience being rolled around on the ground.

My new Brangus bull is a gentle pet type bull and will walk right up to me. Those are the worst kind. The dogs are teaching him to keep his distance. He associates me with feeding time and comes running every time I enter the pasture.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Those are the worst kind Tim.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

SOOOO That where my neighbor's bull went the one I hauled to the sale barn...sure looks like him....i guess that is why horns are not a option on this farm... them horns are hard on my fences and feeders and Hard on my nerves JMO That is to bad to read about that


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Hornes are also bad for the other members of the herd. Especially if the other ones do not have horns.

Every year I head about someone who gets hurt by a gentle bull. The latest event was an elderly man at feeding time. The bull was impatient, probably playing, and butted the man while he poured feed from a bag. The man fell into the feed trough and the bull was moving him around to get to the feed. Once a bull or even a cow gets to butting they keep on until they get it out of their system.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I really don't understand why people around here are so into highlands. And its not people with cow experience. They see a highland and say "how cute". I call them the alpaca of the cattle industry. Basically starter cows. Its amazing there aren't more injuries from them. A neighbor of mine had a herd. Til he was comparing weight of my herefords at 18 months with highlander weight at 2 years. Then he loaded a couple brood cows in a trailer. Then he understood the horn issue.

Good news is a couple of the sale barns are no longer taking animals with horns. Basically a no highland rule.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are popular here with some folks for ease of calving and if you have poor pasture they seem to do a bit better than other breeds with turning it into meat. The mama's seem to handle the eastern coyote pressure here quite well too. Not gonna get rich from them, and not something you want to be pumping expensive grain into.

EDIT sounds like he hasn't had cattle long. I don't care what breed it is I don't trust any bulls, especially young ones. My sister has sheep and those little ram's are the same way, nice as can be but you turn your back and wham. If you're lucky you hear the few steps and can be ready.

I always say they are like teenaged boys, little @$$holes just waiting to make trouble when you aren't looking.



Dill said:


> I really don't understand why people around here are so into highlands. And its not people with cow experience. They see a highland and say "how cute". I call them the alpaca of the cattle industry. Basically starter cows. Its amazing there aren't more injuries from them. A neighbor of mine had a herd. Til he was comparing weight of my herefords at 18 months with highlander weight at 2 years. Then he loaded a couple brood cows in a trailer. Then he understood the horn issue.
> 
> Good news is a couple of the sale barns are no longer taking animals with horns. Basically a no highland rule.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I've got 24 highland & highland Hereford cross. Not a bad breed to work with. Grew up with all kinds of breeds, Angus by far being the meanest. I've never had any charge, but there is a distinct pecking order, and when a senior decides to crowd a subordinate, you don't want to be in the way.

As for why, Highland grass fed tenderloins are $24.95 at the market. Its a niche, but one I'm happy to fill.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Talking about tame cattle, don't trust any of them. My cousin and I had show calves that were the worst on the dairy. They stayed tame when they were full size on the milking lot. They would come up to you when you're on the lot for a sratch behind the ears. When you quit, the head butting started. I've been thrown into fences a few times on the lot from a 2,000 pound show cow that thought she was a puppy. Dangerous to say the least.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Only highlands you see around here are people on different ends of the spectrum. Some with money that have them as pets and like them furry.. Or poor/back to the earth types that buy them for peanuts to get into cattle, not knowing anything about cattle to start with.

Had a couple sit next to me at a sale barn a couple months back - Knew nothing of cattle, asked a pile of questions and I explained as best I could. Then they ran up some highlands and left with them.. :lol:


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Had a friend with highlands. Yes they do not fetch as much at sales, but this is where they excel in cost even for folks up here. No barn necessary as long as you a have a decent cedar thicket, they withstand our winters outdoors quite well, easy unattended calving, excellent conversion, of grass, hay into meat, lower vet bills. So after all is said and done I wonder if they are really that uneconomical to raise. Maybe this is why neophytes are attracted to the breed. I agree with all of you, those horns will make me think twice


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Had a Bullicky gentle as could be scratches etc for four years. Year five ? From across the fence or gate only not that he ever charged just got too pushy and possessive of the girls. By fall was gone. Few yrs back I started to close the gate on the corral before dumping grain in the bunks in wintertime. Open the gate and let em buck. You gotta know your critters and realize... at any given moment.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Stuck my head in the sale barn last week - decent red cattle coming thru in the 2.35 range, blacks walking out with 2.60 ish... highland enters the ring - had a hard time scraping 90 cents out of it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That would be cheep burger... Load up straight to the locker


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

My Highlands (21 of them) get no grain, only grass, live outside year-round, rotational graze with only hay or haylage for feed, have not called a vet in over 3 years, and I sell burger ( faster than I can produce) for $8.00 per pound. Yup, they ain't worth nothing. I'd be happy to take 'em off your hands.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Oh, and as for being small, yes, some are, but my last one hung at 838 lbs. Not bad for no grain.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Atgreene, even if your highlands were to fetch less at auction they cost so much less to produce that you are probably ahead of the game.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

atgreene said:


> Oh, and as for being small, yes, some are, but my last one hung at 838 lbs. Not bad for no grain.


How old 30months? Even Jerseys grow if you give them long enough.


----------

